# Galaxy hop shortage?



## Don Runk (8/12/14)

Is it just me or is there a Galaxy shortage this summer?

still get a 25g bag for $7 from craftbrewer but no one seems to have any decent quantity any more... all sold out?

are the craft brewers running us dry with their summer ales?

anyone have any suppliers that have 100g or 1kg bags still available?


----------



## peas_and_corn (8/12/14)

I'd say the export market is taking a lot- heaps of American craft breweries are discovering Galaxy


----------



## manticle (8/12/14)

You could try mixing tinned passionfruit pulp with lawn mowings if you run dry. Should get you in the ballpark.


----------



## peas_and_corn (8/12/14)

Stop trying to throw us off the scent of that 5kg brick you have stashed away, Manticle


----------



## manticle (8/12/14)

What brick? I didn't hear a brick.


----------



## danestead (9/12/14)

$7 for 25g geeeeesus


----------



## menoetes (9/12/14)

Check the site sponsors are you won't generally be disappointed, HBHB is still stocked and at a very reasonable price...


----------



## yum beer (9/12/14)

National home brew seem to have Galaxy in stock, pack I got 2 weeks ago is amazing, fresh and stinky(in that gooood way)..


----------



## Spiesy (9/12/14)

There is going to be a shortage of Galaxy, yes. Both suppliers are currently out. So unless your LHBS bought up big or has stock contracted, expect no more until 2015 crop.

And having said that, stock of a lot of 2014-crop US hops is looking hard to come by. There's not a lot available now, there will be more to arrive early and late Jan, but a lot of it is already contracted to breweries and select brew shops.


----------



## BlueMutt (9/12/14)

HPA have extended and bought the adjacent farm at Ovens to put up a heap more trellis. Not sure what has been planted.
Also was told they have dug out another variety that is no longer under contract to a brewery to replant with some other variety.
So I'd imagine there will be a heap of their newer popular varieties in the future.


----------



## sp0rk (9/12/14)

Glad I got my 1kg


----------



## QldKev (9/12/14)

Yamika Vally Hops still has it, $US22.99 per pound or $US15.99 per 1/2 pound


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/12/14)

If you can message Ruckus from Newcastle he had 1Kg from a Bulk Buy in July that I delivered to him.

At $7 per 25g Im sure at those prices he might include postage for a 100g bag, I know I would.


----------



## Black n Tan (9/12/14)

Don Runk said:


> still get a 25g bag for $7 from craftbrewer but no one seems to have any decent quantity any more... all sold out?


to be fair they are 90 gram bags at $7.00 at Craftbrewer


----------



## Spiesy (9/12/14)

QldKev said:


> Yamika Vally Hops still has it, $US22.99 per pound or $US15.99 per 1/2 pound


That's in USA. Throw in postage and conversion fees and that price point blows out a bit. 

Not to mention the fact that those hops will have been shipped AU to US back to AU, not exactly great for their integrity - but, beggars can't be choosers I guess.


----------



## menoetes (9/12/14)

Hmmm I did notice that Matilda Bays new Duck Aussie Pale Ale has Galaxy and Summer hops in it, maybe they're contributing to the supply issues...


----------



## winkle (9/12/14)

I'm coming over to raid your stash NickB.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (9/12/14)

Anyone else order a lot of galaxy hops just because of this thread?


----------



## Beersuit (9/12/14)

menoetes said:


> Hmmm I did notice that Matilda Bays new Duck Aussie Pale Ale has Galaxy and Summer hops in it, maybe they're contributing to the supply issues...


I wish they would wake up and see that it's a crap beer and stop brewing it to preserve both these hops for those wanting to do them justice.


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/12/14)

I checked about 4-5 retailers and none in stock....glad Ive got 200g vac sealed.


----------



## indica86 (9/12/14)

Another one for National Homebrew... http://nationalhomebrew.com.au/beerhopsother-hops-galaxy-aus-100g $6.


----------



## Bomber Watson (9/12/14)

I have ~400g in the hop locker.....Shall we start the bidding?

h34r:


----------



## Don Runk (9/12/14)

got my order in for 400g at national. thanks for the tip,

out of curiosity does anyone know/remember when the new years harvest usually hits the shelves?

i know they pick feb/mar.

assuming we'll see them back late March early April? wondering if 400g will last that long!


----------



## Spiesy (9/12/14)

They usually take a while to come through after harvest. 

Maybe May? Can't remember exactly.


----------



## HBHB (9/12/14)

Plenty there


----------



## Spiesy (9/12/14)

Yep. We got 2014 crop in late May this year and we were one of the first.


----------



## Yob (9/12/14)

Im spewing I passed on all I had in the freezer, but then TBH, I havnt used them in some time.._ but I really want to now..._

Usually start to see AU Pellet hops in about late April through to June.. Part of the problem for smaller retailers like myself is that while I have access to vast amounts early on in the season, it's hard to store that vast amount .. if I get 50-60kg right up, it takes up a lot of storage space and while not everybody keeps them frozen I like to do so.... Unless I get even more freezers.. now there's an idea :unsure:


----------



## danestead (9/12/14)

Yob said:


> Im spewing I passed on all I had in the freezer, but then TBH, I havnt used them in some time.._ but I really want to now..._
> 
> Usually start to see AU Pellet hops in about late April through to June.. Part of the problem for smaller retailers like myself is that while I have access to vast amounts early on in the season, it's hard to store that vast amount .. if I get 50-60kg right up, it takes up a lot of storage space and while not everybody keeps them frozen I like to do so.... Unless I get even more freezers.. now there's an idea :unsure:


Good to see you go the extra mile Yob. If it isnt at least fridged and vac sealed, ill take my business elsewhere (which ive done in the past).


----------



## bradsbrew (9/12/14)

Just use vic secret. Much better


----------



## Yob (9/12/14)

I have only one like to give...


----------



## Nullnvoid (10/12/14)

Yob said:


> Im spewing I passed on all I had in the freezer, but then TBH, I havnt used them in some time.._ but I really want to now..._
> 
> Usually start to see AU Pellet hops in about late April through to June.. Part of the problem for smaller retailers like myself is that while I have access to vast amounts early on in the season, it's hard to store that vast amount .. if I get 50-60kg right up, it takes up a lot of storage space and while not everybody keeps them frozen I like to do so.... Unless I get even more freezers.. now there's an idea :unsure:


There will be a bulk buy on freezers soon won't there?


----------



## Spiesy (10/12/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Just use vic secret. Much better


Much different, too.


----------



## DU99 (10/12/14)

I have seen some on one of the sponsor's site.including flower's


----------



## zappa (10/12/14)

DU99 said:


> I have seen some on one of the sponsor's site.including flower's


Possibly the sponsor I bought 2 kilos from last night, only to be informed this morning they were out of stock. There is indeed a shortage!


----------



## nvs-brews (10/12/14)

picked up bulk from a guy on here on the weekend... i got flowers and pellets... gonna have to use them now :icon_cheers:


----------



## leighaus (16/12/14)

cant find it online.. everyone is out... i have about 25grams left 


500gr for $30... its 2013 vintage though :\



yob, would you use hops that old?


----------



## Yob (16/12/14)

Shit yeah, it's only last year's crop, stored correctly, no problem. Stored warm and not sealed.. Erm.. Nope. Your nose will yell you though 

I found about 100g of galaxy hash in the bottom of my freezer, ypu can bet your ass that it'll go into swmbo's next pale.


----------



## Florian (16/12/14)

leighaus said:


> cant find it online.. everyone is out... i have about 25grams left
> 
> 
> 500gr for $30... its 2013 vintage though :\
> ...


I'm still using POR flowers from 2010 from a bulk buy that good old Wolfy organised back then. Admittedly mostly for bittering but having been vac sealed and frozen the whole time they still smell as great as POR flowers can smell.
Most of the hops I use are 2-3 years old by now as that's when I went overboard with bulk orders, still getting great feedback for those beers.


----------



## leighaus (16/12/14)

350gr shipped = $34.15... not exactly cheap i guess.. but it will have to do.



if anyone else is in need..

http://www.thebrewshop.com.au/beer-making/hops/hop-pellets/australian-hops/galaxy-hop-pellets-100g.html


----------



## Tahoose (16/12/14)

ella isn't too different either, cub are using (some) galaxy in that shitty excuse for a golden ale also.


----------



## Blind Dog (16/12/14)

The brew shop is not always the most up to date site in terms of stock levels, so,hopefully you're not left disappointed


----------



## Yob (16/12/14)

Mmmmm, quite a good hop.. Not on that excuse for a beer of course.. Vic secret is also up there...

screw you galaxy, I thought you cared but you dont call anymore...


----------



## leighaus (16/12/14)

they can reverse paypal me if need be... I have one avenue of enquiry left if it fails


----------



## neal32 (16/12/14)

Yob said:


> Shit yeah, it's only last year's crop, stored correctly, no problem. Stored warm and not sealed.. Erm.. Nope. Your nose will yell you though
> 
> I found about 100g of galaxy hash in the bottom of my freezer, ypu can bet your ass that it'll go into swmbo's next pale.


Galaxy hash @ Flame Out................... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Spiesy (17/12/14)

Tahoose said:


> ella isn't too different either, cub are using (some) galaxy in that shitty excuse for a golden ale also.


In my humble opinion, I'd say Ella is very different.


----------



## 2much2spend (17/12/14)

Spiesy said:


> In my humble opinion, I'd say Ella is very different.


What do you find different about it?


----------



## Tahoose (17/12/14)

Haven't brewed with it, but had a pale brewed with it at the swap meet and I found it to be quite similar...


----------



## elcarter (17/12/14)

This explains a few orders I just got....

I have a question to the AHB brewing community... 

How does one think the multitude of KG's of hops are transported from one continent to another? Are they in refrigerated containers held at a constant temperature?

I know my large 5kg bags are refrigerated once here in AUS and at my end once I get them but I suspect they sat on a a ship deck for some months in a container that was not economically viable to cool.

I'd also like to share with you that on the bags I can see there is a stamped 4 yr use by date. 

Food for thought


----------



## Spiesy (17/12/14)

2much2spend said:


> What do you find different about it?


I find Galaxy to be Passionfruit City, or Passionfruit Cits - as some would say. And a little stonefruit.

Ella, on the other hand, I get a deeper, danky, aniseed type vibe.

But, I've only used it once.


----------



## Batz (17/12/14)

> Galaxy hop shortage?


I can live without it quite easily, and I have around 500gm of the stuff.


----------



## HBHB (17/12/14)

Melba is a new hop variety under trial with some of the craft breweries. It's reported to have very similar properties flavour and aroma wise and apparently doesn't suffer from the same harshness if used early. Sounds promising. We'll have a small shipment on the way in the next day or so. We have a few brews planned with it over the Christmas break, so will be able to check it out within the next 3-4 weeks. 

Time will tell.


----------



## droid (17/12/14)

> Anyone else order a lot of galaxy hops just because of this thread?


yes


----------



## droid (17/12/14)

> I find Galaxy to be Passionfruit City, or Passionfruit Cits - as some would say. And a little stonefruit.
> 
> Ella, on the other hand, I get a deeper, danky, aniseed type vibe.
> 
> But, I've only used it once.


been using ella for bittering and galaxy, summit, vic secret for finishing and dry hopping - never had ella on it's own

got a strong ale bottled that I named "Stellas Secret" because my little girls name is Stella (Ella hops used to be called Stella) it is 9% abv bittered with ella and dry hopped /flame outed with vic secret - it's oorright


----------



## Dan2 (17/12/14)

elcarter said:


> How does one think the multitude of KG's of hops are transported from one continent to another? ......
> ...I suspect they sat on a a ship deck for some months in a container that was not economically viable to cool.


Note to self - Don't buy hops from Carter :lol:


----------



## elcarter (17/12/14)

Dan2 said:


> Note to self - Don't buy hops from Carter :lol:



So much face palm....


----------



## Blind Dog (17/12/14)

elcarter said:


> This explains a few orders I just got....
> 
> I have a question to the AHB brewing community...
> 
> ...


Don't see why it makes economic sense to ship frozen/refrigerated (insert food stuff) that sells here for, say, $5 to $20 per kg but not for hops that retail at $60 + a kg


----------



## Spiesy (18/12/14)

Blind Dog said:


> Don't see why it makes economic sense to ship frozen/refrigerated (insert food stuff) that sells here for, say, $5 to $20 per kg but not for hops that retail at $60 + a kg


As far as I know, it just doesn't happen. Which is a shame, particularly when you consider how well liquid yeast is handled (refrigerated shipping).


----------



## leighaus (23/12/14)

Just an update for those after galaxy...the link I ordered from above arrived no dramas very quickly.


----------



## panzerd18 (24/12/14)

My local homebrew shop said they had not heard of any shortage at all.


----------



## HoppyDays (5/1/15)

Another suitable hop replacement could be Vic Secret. 

Australian Vic Secret Hops – A dual purpose & high alpha variety. New to the hop scene. Vic Secret has clean & ditstinct fruit & pine characters. Best used as a late addition or by dry hopping.

We also have plenty of galaxy hop flowers available we sourced due to the low supply of pellets. 

Hoppy Days


----------

